

The Right Kind of Stupid (Newsrooms using Twitter) - bootload
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/09/11/the-right-kind-of-stupid/

======
bootload
The article also points to the following story _"Experimenting with Twitter:
How Newsrooms Are Using It to Reach More Users"_ on Jacob Harris a senior
Software Engineer at NYT. Well worth the read to see how Twitter is being
hacked ~
[http://www.poynter.org/column.asp?id=101&aid=128918](http://www.poynter.org/column.asp?id=101&aid=128918)

